# Cast Iron Tub Installation



## PeterO (Sep 20, 2010)

I am installing a new Kohler Bellwether Cast Iron Tub, however
I’m a little unsure about a few things with the installation of the tub.

1. On the Bellwether, should the weight of the tub ONLY rest on the 4 feet? Or should it rest on the apron as well? I originally had it resting on the apron thinking (assuming) it was the same depth as the feet, but it appears that the apron is (about) 1/8” lower than the feet, therefore taking all the weight. I didn’t think this was correct so I cut the sub floor back so the apron hangs over the sub floor therefore leaving all the weight on the feet.

2. Do I need a ledger board supporting the rim of the tub? Doesn’t seem necessary with the cast iron.

3. Should the tub be secured? Should I set the tub in Mortar?

Kohler’s installation guide only mentions having the weight on the feet, no mention of the apron, but it seems odd that the apron is a hair lower than the feet. http://www.us.kohler.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/100206_2.pdf


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I installed the villager model which is similar. The feet should be at the same level as the apron. Not sure why yours has a lower apron. My suggestion would be to shim the feet with metal shims. The feet should take the full weight. I did install a ledger board under the wall ledge, not sure if it was really necessary. The cement backer board, the thin set mortar and tiles should secure it in place. If you put an underlayment on your floor, cut that to rest against the apron that will help as well. No thin set morter bed is necessary under a cast iron tub. It is well supported on its own four feet.


----------



## braindead (May 31, 2010)

Most cast iron tubs are set on two legs at the corners at the wall even if the directions do not say to do that. You don't cut the skirt down.
What you have to do is have the tub resting on the floor level and measure down at the corners to get the size of the legs (most cast iron tubs are a little off) then you put the tub on the legs and check for level, if it's o.k. you THEN put shims under the legs to where they are taking the weight, a cast iron tub dosen't need any mortar, if you are in a tight spot this wil be a PITA luck.


----------

